# How do you become a "Count?"



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 5, 2006)

I saw "The Legend of Zorro," which was good. In it there was "a Count." I was rminded of "The Count of Monte Cristo". 

Anyone know how one _becomes_ a Count?

I know that a duke or prince is born a duke or prince, but on the European ladder of birth right, where does a count fit in? I mean, "Count Dracula?"


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 5, 2006)

Duke, Marquis, Count, Viscount and Baron are secular titles of territorial dominion.

http://www.geocities.com/eurprin/
"As a rule, the order, in which names of territories were listed in titles, reflected the hierarchy: kingdoms followed by duchies, counties placed after duchies, lordships were at the end. Inside the same title group, territorial names may be sorted by the time of their acquisition. In some cases, when a territory had a special importance it could be listed before the other names in its group or even before the names associated with a higher rank in the hierarchy of titles."

Kings and Queens determined and doled out the title of Count/Countess, requiring the person/s to take an oath of loyalty (much as a knighting would take place).

[Edited on 2-5-2006 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## Richard King (Feb 5, 2006)

I don't have a clue however...I have been told several times that I "ain't no account".
(And this post may reinforce that)


----------



## turmeric (Feb 5, 2006)

At least you're a King!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 5, 2006)

My favorite Count:


> 1! Ah ah ah!
> 2! Ah ah ah!
> 3! Ah ah ah!
> 
> The Count, Sesame Street


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> I saw "The Legend of Zorro," which was good. In it there was "a Count." I was rminded of "The Count of Monte Cristo".
> 
> Anyone know how one _becomes_ a Count?
> ...



You can't if you're American  
No royal titles allowed.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 5, 2006)

No one is very serious tonight, eh? Must be due to the game. Hubby nearly let the one eyed monster in for it...the only thing that stopped him was the fact that it is Sunday.


----------



## crhoades (Feb 5, 2006)

Count Dooku?


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> No one is very serious tonight, eh? Must be due to the game. Hubby nearly let the one eyed monster in for it...the only thing that stopped him was the fact that it is Sunday.


It's Monday here so I can be my normal goofball self.

[Edited on 2-6-2006 by SemperFideles]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 6, 2006)

Does he count?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> I saw "The Legend of Zorro," which was good. In it there was "a Count." I was rminded of "The Count of Monte Cristo".
> 
> Anyone know how one _becomes_ a Count?
> ...


OK. Seriously Matt, you saw "The Legend of Zorro" and thought it was good?

I thought it was OK but _very_ formulaic. About 20 minutes before the end of the movie I turned to Sonya and said: "The Count guy is going to be screaming to an explosive death...." It was so predictable.

I also thought that when everybody had guns it was like "What's the point of having a sword?" It detracted from the whole "Zorro is cool because he's invincible with a sword." Once the guns were out it was kind of a let down. Unlike Star Wars where the Jedi's light sabers still have modern utility, swords in modern warfare are stupid. Zorro really needs to get with the program.


----------



## TimeRedeemer (Feb 6, 2006)

This paragraph from a wikipedia article:

"The title of Count was often conferred by the monarch as an honorific title for special services rendered. In the UK a count or earl is often a courtesy title for the eldest son of a duke. In the United Kingdom stringent rules apply, often a future heir has a lower ranking courtesy title; in Italy, by contrast, all the sons of certain counts are counts (contini)."


----------

